# Do you enjoy Inner Circle?



## TL 611 (Jan 14, 2015)

I just want to do an opinion poll because I appear to be the only one who objects to Inner Circle's current use


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 14, 2015)

I really don't sperg it up as often as that since I usually don't have internet for 60% of my whole week, but wasn't its whole purpose supposed to be for shitposting? I remember seeing that being posted when it first started up, and I just went with it, keeping all of my crazy, -induced ramblings, rants and observations there.

It was sort of like when Facebook made an update one day, called itself "Your personal newspaper" and now I only use Facebook just for that, to keep up with whatever stories I find interesting and to like and comment if I see fit.

I'd surely hate to see Inner Circle go, but like everything else with this place, I'd probably adjust in due time. I HATED the rating system when it first came out, now I smirk with laughter with every "A-Log" or "Dumb" Rating.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 14, 2015)

lol, look at you and your _caring_. Oh, Melchett. You're a treasure.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Honestly it was my understanding that null created that board specifically to fulfill everyone's childish needs for shitposting. So I say it's doing it's job quite well. 
But I also voted for don't care. Because I just don't care.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 14, 2015)

Alright I'll leave Inner circle alone, I don't understand you people 

And for the record the one vote for no isn't me, I'm not going to vote in my own poll


----------



## Sammy (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett said:


> And for the record the one vote for no isn't me, I'm not going to vote in my own poll



You should, your vote counts.


----------



## applecat (Jan 14, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> lol, look at you and your _caring_. Oh, Melchett. You're a treasure.



Actual real life picture of Melchett:


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2015)

I like Inner circle.  It nicely contains the shitposting.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 14, 2015)

applecat said:


> Actual real life picture of Melchett:


I DONT HAVE BLUE ARMS THAT IS SLANDER. you're the reason I pepper sprayed Inner Circle


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett said:


> I DONT HAVE BLUE ARMS THAT IS SLANDER. you're the reason I pepper sprayed Inner Circle



Chill, chill. I WON"T CALL ANYBODY!


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

melchett hates fun


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 14, 2015)

melchett stole christmas


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett killed Dumbledore


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 14, 2015)

hey guys so how much of a faggot is that jon-nyan? lol


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 14, 2015)

If you want to do something to compromise between nuking it all and letting it all stay, you could start giving threads invisible deadlines (like a week or something) and if they haven't gone anywhere or they were just a shoutout from one person to another, you could dump the contents into a "Funpost general :^)" sticky or nuke it.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes I'm worse than Hitler. Now take all of your shitposts away from this thread and into the containment forum


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

melchett hates fun more than jon nyan loves cocks


----------



## Sammy (Jan 14, 2015)

melchett hogs the waterslide


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett said:


> Now take all of your shitposts away from this thread and into the containment forum


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 14, 2015)

I am partly to blame for this opened can of worms because I was being extra shit-posty today in there.

Going on about Muppets and Game Show hostesses.


----------



## applecat (Jan 14, 2015)

Let me tell you something about Melchett. We were best friends in middle school. I know, right? It's so embarrassing. I don't even... Whatever. So then in eighth grade, I started going out with my first boyfriend Kyle who was totally gorgeous but then he moved to Indiana, and Melchett was like, weirdly jealous of him. Like, if I would blow her off to hang out with Kyle, she'd be like, "Why didn't you call me back?" And I'd be like, "Why are you so obsessed with me?" So then, for my birthday party, which was an all-girls pool party, I was like, "Melchett, I can't invite you, because I think you're lesbian." I mean I couldn't have a lesbian at my party. There were gonna be girls there in their *bathing suits*. I mean, right? She was a LESBIAN. So then her mom called my mom and started yelling at her, it was so retarded. And then she dropped out of school because no one would talk to her, and she came back in the fall for high school, all of her hair was cut off and she was totally weird, and now I guess she's on crack.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 14, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> If you want to do something to compromise between nuking it all and letting it all stay, you could start giving threads invisible deadlines (like a week or something) and if they haven't gone anywhere or they were just a shoutout from one person to another, you could dump the contents into a "Funpost general :^)" sticky or nuke it.



Eh. I kinda like randomly necromancing a Shitpost thread once every blue moon. Not an awful idea either way, it just spoils that very, VERY specific type of fun I and I alone like to have.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett, did a shitposter break your heart once?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2015)

applecat said:


> Let me tell you something about Melchett. We were best friends in middle school. I know, right? It's so embarrassing. I don't even... Whatever. So then in eighth grade, I started going out with my first boyfriend Kyle who was totally gorgeous but then he moved to Indiana, and Melchett was like, weirdly jealous of him. Like, if I would blow her off to hang out with Kyle, she'd be like, "Why didn't you call me back?" And I'd be like, "Why are you so obsessed with me?" So then, for my birthday party, which was an all-girls pool party, I was like, "Melchett, I can't invite you, because I think you're lesbian." I mean I couldn't have a lesbian at my party. There were gonna be girls there in their *bathing suits*. I mean, right? She was a LESBIAN. So then her mom called my mom and started yelling at her, it was so retarded. And then she dropped out of school because no one would talk to her, and she came back in the fall for high school, all of her hair was cut off and she was totally weird, and now I guess she's on crack.



Honey, I think she had a big LEHZ-BIAH CRUSH on you!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Why would you even care?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 14, 2015)

^ Those are literally my words.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 14, 2015)

Sammy said:


> Eh. I kinda like randomly necromancing a Shitpost thread once every blue moon. Not an awful idea either way, it just spoils that very, VERY specific type of fun I and I alone like to have.


Well I don't really care about the whole affair, as far as I'm concerned, Inner Circle might as well stay as it is, just throwing up some random ideas that fall between the two extremes.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2015)

CatParty said:


>



Catparty, hon, we all know you're too gay to function.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Catparty, hon, we all know you're too gay to function.


----------



## applecat (Jan 14, 2015)

And none for @Gretchen Weeners.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 14, 2015)

I voted no 

I like it, but it's like a selection box where there's one or two delicious things like the thread where we said nice things about Null and it made him all awkward, or @applecat's awesome paintings thread, but mainly it's just uninspired funposting.

Why not split Inner Circle into two boards - one for serious stuff, and one for Jon-Nyannery? Kind of how Jace forum has the Side Ops board?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> I voted no
> 
> I like it, but it's like a selection box where there's one or two delicious things like the thread where we said nice things about Null and it made him all awkward, or @applecat's awesome paintings thread, but mainly it's just uninspired funposting.
> 
> Why not split Inner Circle into two boards - one for serious stuff, and one for Jon-Nyannery? Kind of how Jace forum has the Side Ops board?


We have off topic boards for serious stuff.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

*BEHEAD THOSE WHO INSULT INNER CIRCLE.*


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> We have off topic boards for serious stuff.


But there's some stuff I only want to talk about with other people who meet all the requirements of Inner Circle, like being [redacted], or making over [redacted] posts without [redacted] [redacted]...


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> *BEHEAD THOSE WHO INSULT INNER CIRCLE.*


Melchett does it for free


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Melchett does it for free
> View attachment 13048


Every time you post on inner circle, a Hotpocket burns.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> But there's some stuff I only want to talk about with other people who meet all the requirements of Inner Circle, like being [redacted], or making over [redacted] posts without [redacted] [redacted]...


Then make a thread about it. It's not like those people won't see it just cause Jon Nyan is on his period and posting shit for attention.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett seen in public petitioning for the removal of Inner Circle:


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Then make a thread about it. It's not like those people won't see it just cause Jon Nyan is on his period and posting shit for attention.


It's basically about organisation and convenience. The way the forum is set up allows me to know roughly whether I want to read a thread or not depending on where its located (and who the OP is). This doesn't apply in Inner Circle - it takes much longer to sift which threads I want to read from those I don't.

All I want is a system that makes everything more convenient for me. Is that too much to demand?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> It's basically about organisation and convenience. The way the forum is set up allows me to know roughly whether I want to read a thread or not depending on where its located (and who the OP is). This doesn't apply in Inner Circle - it takes much longer to sift which threads I want to read from those I don't.
> 
> All I want is a system that makes everything more convenient for me. Is that too much to demand?


Maybe only serious threads could be stickied? I'm not against your wants just so you know.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> It's basically about organisation and convenience. The way the forum is set up allows me to know roughly whether I want to read a thread or not depending on where its located (and who the OP is). This doesn't apply in Inner Circle - it takes much longer to sift which threads I want to read from those I don't.
> 
> All I want is a system that makes everything more convenient for me. Is that too much to demand?




i believe there is a "watch thread" function on the forums


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Maybe only serious threads could be stickied? I'm not against your wants just so you know.


That's a good suggestion - it's a light touch fix to something which I accept most people aren't bothered by.



CatParty said:


> i believe there is a "watch thread" function on the forums



I favour solutions where I don't have to actively do anything. I'm lazy like that. If Inner Circle doesn't change, I'll still keep using it.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> That's a good suggestion - it's a light touch fix to something which I accept most people aren't bothered by.
> 
> 
> 
> I favour solutions where I don't have to actively do anything. I'm lazy like that. If Inner Circle doesn't change, I'll still keep using it.


I do agree that my Baneposting thread doesn't need to be stickied over something like Applecat's painting thread. It's a nice quality of life suggestion and it could do with some consideration.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jan 14, 2015)

Inner circle is the one thing stopping Jon nyan from shitting up the rest of the forums with his specia brand of faggotry so if you take that away you break the seal forcing concentrated autism all over the place like popping a huge zit that sprays everywhere.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> Inner circle is the one thing stopping Jon nyan from shitting up the rest of the forums with his specia brand of faggotry so if you take that away you break the seal forcing concentrated autism all over the place like popping a huge zit that sprays everywhere.




jon-nyan WOULD want to spray white stuff everywhere


----------



## silentprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

Did I shitpost in the inner circle? If I did I am so sorry, I didn't mean to.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

silentprincess said:


> Did I shitpost in the inner circle? If I did I am so sorry, I didn't mean to.


That's what it's there for silly.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 14, 2015)

silentprincess said:


> Did I shitpost in the inner circle? If I did I am so sorry, I didn't mean to.


I'd be worse if you shitposted outside the inner circle. Then Katsu'd have to roll up his newspaper and bap you on the nose and put you out in the yard for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Foulmouth (Jan 14, 2015)

What is inner circle and how do I get there so I can hate it ?


----------



## silentprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> That's what it's there for silly.





Sammy said:


> I'd be worse if you shitposted outside the inner circle. Then Katsu'd have to roll up his newspaper and bap you on the nose and put you out in the yard for at least 10 minutes.


I was just worried my last thread on here was like a shitpost, circlejerking, emo thread that was annoying you guys.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

silentprincess said:


> I was just worried my last thread on here was like a shitpost, circlejerking, emo thread that was annoying you guys.


I don't know much about you yet but you seem like you'd never get on my or really anyone's nerves. So it's ok.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 14, 2015)

silentprincess said:


> I was just worried my last thread on here was like a shitpost, circlejerking, emo thread that was annoying you guys.


Nah, you're good people Silentprincess.

Not like 



Spoiler



 Made you look! 


 I mean, fuck that guy.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

Butcher said:


> What is inner circle and how do I get there so I can hate it ?




Pony up $20


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2015)

You know, mel, a better way to complain would be to say what you want instead.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 14, 2015)

If you want your serious shitposting to get more attention, fork out $20 and post in the Supporters board. Inner Circle is meant to be a drool-coated ghetto McDonald's ballpit of autism.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 14, 2015)

Alright I've had some sleep and a smoke now so I'm not chimping out over stupid things . I'll leave this thread as discussion for Inner Circle. I'll probably leave it as the unmoderated wasteland seeing as people seem to be happy enough as is.


----------



## exball (Jan 14, 2015)

Melchett said:


> unmoderated wasteland


Commence Hitler did nothing wrong thread.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 14, 2015)

Inner circle is king, no mods no masters


----------



## Watcher (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the Inner Circle. It's just a place you can freely shitpost in.

People really like using it and it keeps all the shitposts out of offtopic. So I think it should remain.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

Serious reply: Inner Circle has been shitposting since day one, why is it suddenly getting people fanny-flustered now? If it bothers you that much, don't look at it.


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Serious reply: Inner Circle has been shitposting since day one, why is it suddenly getting people fanny-flustered now? If it bothers you that much, don't look at it.


Mel's just pissing blood and desperate for a cigarette. Give it a day.

I think she wants a more secure place to talk about stuff, though. Like, more secure than off-topic, but imo that's dumb.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

Null said:


> Mel's just pissing blood and desperate for a cigarette. Give it a day.
> 
> I think she wants a more secure place to talk about stuff, though. Like, more secure than off-topic, but imo that's dumb.




Well if that's the case, it's not like IC can't host serious threads too. Those exist in IC also (usually they're about forum members who can't see them but still )


----------



## Watcher (Jan 14, 2015)

Null said:


> I think she wants a more secure place to talk about stuff, though. Like, more secure than off-topic, but imo that's dumb.


Isn't there the donator's forum for that?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Well if that's the case, it's not like IC can't host serious threads too. Those exist in IC also (usually they're about forum members who can't see them but still )


If you think THAT'S shittalking you should see the Donator's forum.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> If you think THAT'S shittalking you should see the Donator's forum.


I'l burn $20 some day.


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> I'l burn $20 some day.


You spend as much time here as you do with your guns and daki. Cough up peasant.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

Null said:


> You spend as much time here as you do with your guns and daki. Cough up peasant.


SHHHHH


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 14, 2015)

So, have you all gotten over your sudden urge to moderate the inner circle? Because my threads be getting locked and I do not appreciate it one bit.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 14, 2015)

Jon-Nyan said:


> So, have you all gotten over your sudden urge to moderate the inner circle? Because my threads be getting locked and I do not appreciate it one bit.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> SHHHHH




We have such wonderful topics in supporters forum 
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/cuteanimegirl-and-his-furry-waifu.5015/


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2015)

CatParty said:


> We have such wonderful topics in supporters forum
> http://kiwifarms.net/threads/cuteanimegirl-and-his-furry-waifu.5015/


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jon-Nyan said:


> So, have you all gotten over your sudden urge to moderate the inner circle? Because my threads be getting locked and I do not appreciate it one bit.


Are you sure that was why or was Compy just personally fucking with you?


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jan 14, 2015)

I use it whenever I just need to vent, and by vent I mean do all kinds of shitfuckery so I can be a civil member of this forum. So...yes, I enjoy it. Otherwise I'd be banned in an instant.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 15, 2015)

It is a cesspool of humanity that only fire can properly cleanse...


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Null said:


> Mel's just pissing blood and desperate for a cigarette. Give it a day.


Melchett is Vade confirmed.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 15, 2015)

I like Inner Circle because it gives me a break from reading the constant shitposts on the Chris forum.


----------



## Foulmouth (Jan 15, 2015)

CatParty said:


> Pony up $20



$20 ! Does this inner circle have booze and hookers ?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 15, 2015)

Butcher said:


> $20 ! Does this inner circle have booze and hookers ?


No, but those help you forget afterward.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 15, 2015)

It would be a lot better if Jon Nyan was banned from posting there much like Connor was for atention whoring


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jan 15, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> It would be a lot better if Jon Nyan was banned from posting there much like Connor was for atention whoring


I kinda like him having access but all of his threads getting locked so he just feels impotent.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 15, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> It would be a lot better if Jon Nyan was banned from posting there much like Connor was for atention whoring


I disagree. I think Jon Nyan should be the only person allowed to post there.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 15, 2015)

It is a wonderful place to showcase the rest of the forum how autistic you can be.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 15, 2015)

Sammy said:


> I disagree. I think Jon Nyan should be the only person allowed to post there.



I think that was the original intent of the spergatory was to contain folks like him until they proved they could contribute normally


----------



## Sammy (Jan 15, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I think that was the original intent of the spergatory was to contain folks like him until they proved they could contribute normally


Like a kind of Purgatory?

Well hell, what does that say about me since I keep voluntarily going back?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 15, 2015)

Highly.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2015)

CatParty said:


> We have such wonderful topics in supporters forum
> http://cwckiforums.com/threads/cuteanimegirl-and-his-furry-waifu.5015/



Chimp's been making *more* threads about me?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guess who's all of a sudden not above shitposting in inner circle?


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hate you Dyn


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 24, 2015)

If you hate me as much as you hate shitposting, that's cool, cause the above evidence shows you'll clearly still do me.


----------

